# new labs *sigh*



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

TSH .25 (.27-4.20)

Free T4 .92 (.93-1.70)

Free T3 3.4 (2.0-4.4)

any ideas on why my free t4 is still low? I"ve been on a compounded thyroid hormone for a few months~don't feel any better and doc is switching me back to Armour..if last labs are needed let me know I can look for it....but from what I remember last time, tsh was low, free t4 was low AND free t3 was low

thanks for any comments, ideas!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> TSH .25 (.27-4.20)
> 
> Free T4 .92 (.93-1.70)
> 
> ...


FT4 is supposed to be low when taking T4/T3 combo. This is not a concern. You probably don't feel much better because you are undermedicated.

FT3 could stand to be a little higher; it is barely above the mid-range of 3.2. Ideally, for most of us anyway, it should be around 75% of the range given by your lab.


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

thanks!..but I thought Free t4 is also supposed to be at midrange:confused0006:


----------

